# Questions abuot the Spec v



## thebigtwinkie21 (Mar 15, 2004)

Im pretty close to getting a 2004 ser spec v but i cant decide if i want it or not. Im also thinkin about the srt-4 that runs mid 13's. So, i want something that can eventualyl catch that so i was wondering, how much would a turbo kit cost for the spec v? And also were could i find them? Would it void warranty? any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i think adding a turbo would void the warranty. the spec-v may not be as fast as the srt-4 but IMO most spec-v owners buy them not necessairly for the speed but because its a Nissan. i love my 04 spec.


----------



## thebigtwinkie21 (Mar 15, 2004)

That sucks that it voids the warranty, but, anyone have any idea how much a turbo kit would cost me?


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

The kit itself will cost close to $4g's.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are 2-3 threads on this page alone about spec V's and turbo, please read them.

the Spec V, for the money to turbo and to buy, will not be able to match an SRT4 on stock internals. After building the Spec V (voiding the warranty immediately) and boosting it you're looking at having spent 23k on the thing, including cost of the car, where you can get the SRT4 which already comes with Stage 1 and a quaife LSD for 2004, do some minor mods like exhaust, and you'll smoke the spec, period. This thread is closed.


----------

